# Destruction



## rthames052006

Good Day,

I just want to see if anyone can tell me if I'm thinking correctly on this.

Providers note states:

Excision of lesion

procedure documented:  The lesion was located on the left back. The patient was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. using alcohol.  Destruction technique:  cryotherapy application.

The provider has "circled" shave excision.  i don't agree with this.  I believe this is a destruction (17000).  The dx code documented is Seborrheic keratosis 702.19.

Does anyone agree with me here that this is a destruction and not a shave?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoyKerschke@gmail.com

*cryo on lesion*

I agree with your code 17000, the cryo destruction rather than shaving code 11300 which docs circle might have coded to.


----------



## ERINM

17000 code is only to be used when treating Actinic Keratosis. For treatment of benign lesions such as Seborrheic Keratosis you would use 17110. I would caution you that your providers MUST document medical necessity for treatment of benign lesions.


----------



## eadun2000

100% agree with ErinM (sorry if that isn't correct, but know Erin is   You can only use 17000 for PREMALIGNANT lesions, eg actinic keratosis.  For all others, such as the SK you use 17110.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rthames052006

*Thanks*



eadun2000 said:


> 100% agree with ErinM (sorry if that isn't correct, but know Erin is   You can only use 17000 for PREMALIGNANT lesions, eg actinic keratosis.  For all others, such as the SK you use 17110.  Hope this helps.



Thank you for the responses... I'll take another look when I get back to work in the morning.  

It does help!


----------

